
Docker Announces Commercial Partnership with Microsoft - huslage
https://blog.docker.com/2016/09/docker-microsoft-partnership/
======
shmerl
_> With industry analysts declaring Windows Server with more than 60% of the
x86 server market_

Really? Where are such numbers published?

~~~
dragonwriter
Its not surprising (except, perhaps, surprisingly _low_ given the prevalence
of free competitors) if, as is often the case, market share of X is calculated
by ($ spent on X) / ($ spent on X and all competitors to X), and they are
measuring x86 server OS license as the relevant market.

~~~
shmerl
_> if, as is often the case, market share of X is calculated by ($ spent on X)
/ ($ spent on X and all competitors to X)_

That's a rather poor measurement method.

~~~
dragonwriter
> That's a rather poor measurement method.

Its a reasonable and often (though not in this case, I would agree) the most
interesting definition of share-of-the-market represented by a particular
player.

~~~
cyphar
I disagree. Such a measurement method has several significant flaws (which
work to the advantage of whoever is doing the measurement):

1\. How do you decide which price to count? Do you count initial costs, or all
recurring fees? Do you count additional services by third party vendors? Do
you count training materials and so on?

2\. It ignores products that have no price, and emphasises inflated pricing of
products. This is obviously massively incorrect as a measurement when it comes
to services that can be done by gratis software (which includes a large amount
of free software).

~~~
cmurf
I think it's a relevant and useful measurement from the perspective of,
imagine how much better free software would be if the cost spent per user were
e.g. 1/2 (arbitrary) that of the Windows ecosystem cost spent per user. No
doubt it's a lot less for free software, and that's fine. But that cost should
be higher via companies and governments in particular, contributing more
dollars voluntary, with donations and development for free software. Not
merely free no cost, but libre free, as in repurposable.

------
sciurus
See also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12581404](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12581404)

------
3ris3d
Docker seems to be in great need for a monetizing play. Docker has a great
mindshare in open source community but is making very less to none strides in
commercial offering (read reaching profitability and keeping investors
happy)...thus this PR!

